
Unreal Engine and $150,000 GPU = Amazing, Real-Time Raytraced Star Wars - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/03/star-wars-demo-shows-off-just-how-great-real-time-raytracing-can-look/
======
ohiovr
It is a pretty example but I don't think a monster gpu is needed for it. The
reflection effects could have been easily accomplished with traditional
methods and few would know better. The soft lighting looks good though. I mean
it all looks great I guess. Would be more impressive to see what someone could
do (similar or same scene) on an old crummy gpu and a lot of hand tuned
optimizations.

------
rbanffy
The elevator muzak got me distracted.

